# critique a prospect please!



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He's pretty. I'd negotiate a lot on the price because he's so green. Is he registered?


----------



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

I'm not sure if he's registered or not...I would assume if he is, it would be with AWS. Something in his chest/neck is throwing me off though, but maybe it's just the shadows? 
What do you think of his confo?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I'm not so great with conformation, but you're right his neck does seem too thick at the bottom, like there's no real distinction between his neck and chest.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

necks thick and short, but other that that, might mean he has trouble coming onto the bit cause its so short


----------



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

charli- Is that a chance I should just be willing to take? I know a few QHs with the short, stocky necks who are still able to go on the bit beautifully.

I did find out that the dam is Hanoverian/Connemara, which is a great combination (I've got a Conn/Han and he is so level headed and willing, super athletic and a scrappy little jumper )

The sire is also registered DWB, but I may keep looking still...he has only been backed twice, never clipped and 'objects' to being bathed.

Any other confo critiques?? What about his feet and his pasterns?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

There's something about his front legs I really don't like. Im not the person to ask about confo though so it could just be me.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

His front legs look wonky to me, and his hocks look very posty. I'd be concerned about those legs holding up in the long run. Does the owner have any other confo shots without such bad shadows?


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Warmbloods tend to take longer than others in terms of growing into their legs, I have photos of my current horse as a 3 year old and he had that similar appearance of awkward leg to body proportion because his body had not filled out yet.
However, this horse appears to have delicate pasterns and cannon bones in the front, which can be unsafe for heavy jumping. He also has a small upright shoulder and doesn't have a lot of chest. His hocks are not the greatest either, along with delicate pasterns again. he has a pretty well built wither and back, nothing jumps out at me there. For H/J especially, you would want a longer neck rather than shorter. I would also say his headset is a tad high for jumping but that is a minor detail. I don't know what these people are working on with the horse, but his neck muscling is rather strange.


----------



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

Thank you for all the responses! I am going to keep looking...there are so many great steals out there right now I'm really taking my time! I'm sure I'll be posting another possible prospect in the near future but these critiques help train my eye, so thanks again :wink:


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree with roro - not enough bone for jumping. If he was strictly doing dressage he might be OK. 

But I'd pass at the combination of price, his lack of experience and his confirmation.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

edozier1 said:


> Thank you for all the responses! I am going to keep looking...there are so many great steals out there right now I'm really taking my time! I'm sure I'll be posting another possible prospect in the near future but these critiques help train my eye, so thanks again :wink:


Good for you. His confo wasn't to bad tho his neck was a little on the short side. Wasn't a big fan of his back. To me it looked a little on the long side. I know he's 3 but for a warmblood is he supposed to look this thin?
I'm glad to hear you are taking your time with your next horse purchase. It's a buyer's market right now with a tonne of desperate horse sellers that will be willing to drop the price because they can't afford to keep them.

Keep us posted.


----------



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

I found another prospect that I'm drooling over...I had an ISH in the past and have always loved Andalusians.
Let me know what you think :lol:

4 years old, reg. ISH, 16hh, just starting out, price is $6,000 obo


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay so I LOVE the horse you just posted. Although the woman's flapping elbow distracted me in the canter part of the video, ha ha. Pretty strange how she had NO contact with his mouth though... or maybe I'm just seeing things? Anyway. I'd go try him out.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's got some really lovely shoulder movement and I think with some actually, proper undersaddle work he would be really nice. Having said that, there are a few things that just throw me off with that horse. Maybe it's how she presented him, maybe its just the lack of actual proper rider support to this green horse. I dont know what it was.

I would keep look.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

First horse: He looks post-legged and real light boned. He has a thick, neck and his head isn't the prettiest. He may be cow-hocked and he just doesn't have that pretty balance I like to look for. 

I'd say pass, he just doesn't look like a great potential h/j.

Second horse: I don't like this horse's movement in the rear end much. He just seems real clunky and heavy. Look for horses that are light and floaty in their movement.

I say keep looking, girl!


----------



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Gillian...that's what I wanted to hear :wink:

What is throwing you off My2Geldings? I'm curious if it's the same thing I'm seeing...he looks really wiggly, sort of all over the place. But I think that's due to only having been backed for a few months and the fact that she has no contact with his mouth so he's flopping around with a high headset? 

As far as the price, what do you think? He is sooo green that I'm thinking I could probably really negotiate but I don't know? The owner is away at college so the mom listed the ad and said she reduced his price because he hasn't been ridden this fall. 

Thanks for the helpful responses!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Mm, in my opinion I don't think he would be a great match. Yes, he is green, I'm just not seeing the potential here


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's a cutie! I would for sure try him out a few times. He needs alot of muscle over all, but that can be fixed with a lot of free choice forage.

ETA...just noticed the ISH you posted; I like that he is able to be ridden in a hackemore and appears really soft and responsive; I think he's got even more potential than the first one you posted.


----------



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks!! Like I said, I'm not in a hurry but am wanting an "easy" project if that even exists! I wish I had the eye to pick out those "diamond in the rough" type horses, but I'm not there yet. Until then, I'll stick to the forum:wink:

Thanks again!

I've got one more if anyone feels like adding their 2 cents...not usually what I am attracted to, mostly because she's a mare. eh. :-|

5 year old Holsteiner


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know what, I have no idea. There is something that is just throwing me off. I wouldn't be to worried about him being wiggly. The rider was all over the place and she wasn't using proper tack. A horse only reflects the rider's ability to ride. 

I'm really not sure what it is I am not liking about him. Something is really odd with the video and I can't really figure it out. As posted before, he's extremely pricey for what he is and a horse who has very little training. I would either offer 2-3 grand for him or keep looking.

It really depends what you are looking for I guess.


----------



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

I do agree with you on the price...I think you're right about offering in the 2-3k range.
Thanks for your reply


----------

